# Monopod/head option



## ScottFielding (Nov 18, 2012)

I am interested in a Gitzo GM5561 monopod for a 300 2.8 IS but wondered if anyone had any feedback on Really Right Stuff's MC-34 monopod.

Also was looking at the RRS heads and which preference of clamp people are going for between the quick release lever and the screw knob clamp.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the RRS MC-34 and MH-02 Pro head, both are excellent. The combo easily supports my 600/4L IS II, but I also use it sometimes with other lenses (which is why I got the MH-02 vs. the -01, the -02 clamp can be rotated w/o tools). 

The monopod and head are very well constructed (as is all RRS gear). 

Personally, I chose the screw clamp over the lever clamp because I have a (slight) concern that I'd inadvertantly open the clamp while carrying the 600 II by the monopod resting on my shoulder, catching the lever on a backpack strap, for example. I do have their lever clamp on my PG-02 side mount gimbal (and the leveling base clamp is a lever as well), and they're quite nice.


----------

